# Do the usual PMS signs mean I'm out?



## Minno

Hi ladies

Would really appreciate your thoughts on this one. Every month I have the same lead up to AF - spots, peeing, grumpy, bloated, headaches. My question is, if I get these symptoms from about CD15 onwards on a 25 day cycle (ov around Cd10/11) does it mean I've got no chance of a BFP later in the cycle? Or can the symptoms change/disappear/get stronger nearer the time AF would show?
This month I am CD18 and have had all the usual signs as above - AF due CD25. What does it all mean???
Thanks for all your thoughts xxx


----------



## Janie66

Well I did wonder this too, so researched it and also asked anyone i knew who fell pregnant not too long ago too, they have said, that some of them felt like af was comming on, and was actually thinking they was not pregnant, and got a BFP that month, of course you will have others who dont get any symptoms at all, its so bloody difficult because af symptoms and early pregnanacy symtoms are so similar, annoying or what:wacko:


----------



## spacegirl

Yes you can get all the pre-AF symptoms as that's what happened to me. I felt really stroppy (PMS), tender boobs, bit bloated and even spotted day before AF due (stopped next day). I was convinced AF was coming. But she didn't arrive ...

That is what is so cruel in this whole TTC journey- early pregnancy symptoms and AF are so similar. Far better to not torture yourself and to pay attention to your luteal phase length if you go past your usual LP you're in with a good chance!

GL

:dust:


----------



## Minno

Thanks ladies. Thats reassuring. I just always think that if I was pg I would get different symptoms, but maybe not. My DH always says he reckons I'm talking nonsense when I say I know from 5 dpo that I'm not pg - man that makes me mad, but he could be right I guess!
Anyway, no sore bbs (ever) but all the other symptoms. Will keep you posted xx


----------



## seoj

Wishing you luck!!!! It is VERY frustrating- especially when you have odd of different symptoms than normal- so you think "maybe?" then it's just AF messing with ya- I'm trying hard not to over think my symptoms this cycle... no sore boobs (and they are like 99% of the time), no other real symptoms besides I'm a bit more, how do I say, randy than usual... lol. And usually the week prior to AF I'm so NOT! But who knows- we could 2nd guess every symptom if we really put our minds to it!!!! LOL. 

Sending baby dust!


----------



## Minno

Thanks Seoj. You're so right of course. I think my symptoms are AF on her merry way but then I always do. Am peeing every 2 mins today - can do that with PMS also though.
So bloody annoying when I have to wait another 5 days til she arrives!!!
Hope your ahem needs mean that thinks are looking very positive for you :) xxx


----------



## seoj

FYI- my friend told me the only reason she knew she was prego was cause she had to pee like every 2 minutes all day! lol... so ya never know ;) 

AF is due for me today (or soon!)-- so here's hoping she doesn't come and I have a reason to test on Sat... I'm trying to hold out the hope ;) 

Wishing you the best!!!


----------



## Minno

Thanks Seoj. How are things for you today? Any sign of the witch? Sometimes I don't know whats worse - waiting for her to arrive or testing and getting a BFN. I hope you get to Saturday and get a big fat line on that test!

As for me - the peeing has settled down, which usually means that AF is on her way. Usually get a couple of days of quiet before the storm. No other symptoms at the moment except for a slight headache - also get those pre AF. So all in all not looking so hopeful. Ah well, gotta dust myself off, pick myself up and go again next month [sigh]
Lots of sparkling shiny baby dust to you xxx


----------



## bellalove

Hi ladies,

This is my first time on a preggo forum. We have been trying for several months! It is nice to speak with other women going through the same types of issues. I am due tomorrow or Saturday and once again am analysing every symptom, hoping they are pregnancy and not pms signs. I guess I have to just wait it out, it's so bloody difficult! I hope all that are ttc have good news soon!

Thanks!


----------



## Minno

Hi bellalove and welcome. You'll get lots of great support on this forum - all the ladies here are lovely. Lots of great advice too.
I'm with you on the whole 'is it af or is it pregnancy'?? I get the same pms symptoms every month so guess I am waiting for the one time it might be different. But then I read that pms symptoms and early preg symptoms are virtually the same, so you can't tell. So annoying!!! I reckon I can tell I'm out by about cd15 (10 days or so before af). Then its a very long wait until she arrives and I always get so down. This month I am Cd22 (ov day 10) , so expecting AF on Sunday. All the usual symptoms so have counted myself out I think. We'll see. 
Let us know how you're getting on xx


----------



## _Vicky_

oohhh I had pms sooo badly too - I put it down to just coming off the pill (I luckily fell pregnant the first month off the pill) seriously I was soooo grumpy and bloated it was unrreal!!! Good luck to you all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Minno

thanks vicky - its so reassuring to know you can feel pre-menstrual but still get your BFP. Congratulations on your beautiful twins! xx


----------

